# New Star wars Armada ships - UPDATE 23/03/2015



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

!!!!UPDATE!!!!!






























not sure if everyone has seen this but ;































yeah 2 new ships and some new fighter squadrons have been sighted for armada 


looks good


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

Quantity of want: high. 

I am going to play my first game fo X Wing later today, excited for this style of game.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

That's about as close as we've got to the fighter stands so far :good:



Also, @LazyG, X-Wing is chuffin' awesome


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

I'm hoping the imperials get nebulon B's as well


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

They certainly should do, as they're an Imperial ship


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

He, cheers Tawa, played two game last night with the base set (waiting for Wayland to get a bunch of stuff back in stock before the rest of my order shows). We played the basic 2 Tie/1Xwing dogfight twice, once each way round. It was amazing how quickly we picked it up. Sure, first game was slow but second really whipped along. Few ruel confusion but nothing major, the only real confusion was how to add the extra dice from range 1 attack when you have only three attack dice!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

LazyG said:


> He, cheers Tawa, played two game last night with the base set (waiting for Wayland to get a bunch of stuff back in stock before the rest of my order shows). We played the basic 2 Tie/1Xwing dogfight twice, once each way round. It was amazing how quickly we picked it up. Sure, first game was slow but second really whipped along. Few ruel confusion but nothing major, the only real confusion was how to add the extra dice from range 1 attack when you have only three attack dice!


It's pretty damn quick to pick up isn't it? :good:
Me and @Logaan usually rip through 2-3 games in a session.
Fortunately, I picked up two starter sets in my initial purchase so the dice numbers weren't a problem. Just itching to pick up some new stuff.




Armada, however. This - as I've stated elsewhere - is very high on my list of "wants" and I'll hopefully grab it as soon as it's released


----------



## LazyG (Sep 15, 2008)

Yeah, I have another base set on order and some other ships, but seems X Wing is so popular getting stock seems hard.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Stores keep having dry patches, but they don't seem to last long


----------



## TechPr1est (Nov 6, 2011)

new update!!!


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

From the other thread:









Also includes home one, mon calamari frigate and imperial raider. :good:


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

"Rogues and Villains".

I'm chuffed as fook that it's not a joke :good:


----------

